# Canoinhas, o epicentro da Guerra do Contestado



## Kahars (Dec 17, 2014)

Parabéns à fotógrafa e a você Emy, pela gentileza de trazer as fotos para cá. 

Threads fotográficos tem de ser valorizados pois são a alma do SSC.

Canoinhas, como dito, não é uma cidade dinâmica, mas mesmo assim esbanja charme e é até bem organizada. Representa a contribuição do povo eslavo na nossa matriz cultural, ainda que não tão lembrados em meio aos germânicos e italianos, talvez pela própria estagnação da região.

Povo muito batalhador, espero bons ventos para a região.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

*BÔNUS:*

*Distrito de Marcílio Dias*

Marcílio Dias é o povoado mais antigo de Canoinhas e localiza-se a seis quilômetros do centro da cidade.Foi colonizado por alemães e nele ainda nota-se a presença de arquitetura em madeira e no estilo enxaimel. Há ainda um casario de madeira com influência estadunidense, resultado da presença da Southern Brazil Lumber & Colonization Company.
É conhecido como a capital da manteiga, em função da produção de manteiga e derivados do leite por vários proprietários que possuem rebanhos bovinos da raça holandesa. Anualmente, em novembro, em Marcílio Dias ocorre a Festa da Manteiga.

79.











80.











81.











82.











83.











84.











85.











86.











87.











88.











89.











90.











91.











92.











93.











94.











95.











96.











97.











98.











99.











100.











101.











102.











103.











104.











105.











106.













*FIM*


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Belo thread!!

Sigo a linha do Pietrin que alega que os catarinenses subestimam demais o planalto Norte. E os Paranaense subestimam o Centro Sul do Estado ...
Já tentei convencer o caro forista Barriga verde disso.. mas ele ainda não acredita em mim. hahah

Tenho parentes em Mafra que tem negócios em Canoinhas e São Bento do Sul, então sempre que posso to por lá visitando e é uma região muito agradável de se morar.

Tem a pujança empreendedora do Estado mas com um pouco mais de calma e tranquilidade que já nao se encontra mais ao Sul, em Jaraguá, Blumenau, etc...

E o pessoal é bem hospitaleiro .. só em São Bento do Sul que por ter um sangue mais alemão sao mais enjoados.. hahahah



EmyJaraguá said:


> Tenho vontade de conhecer essa região de Mafra/Rio Negro, deve ter belos patrimônios preservados.
> São Bento do Sul é linda demais, preserva muito de sua arquitetura e tem um centro agradável.
> kay:


Vale a pena sim.
Mafra/Rio Negro tem uma simbiose bem interessante.
Mafra é maior, onde o comércio de concentra.. tem mais movimento, mais construções .. já Rio Negro é onde se encontra o patrimonio histórico, um casario antigo que nao tem do outro lado do rio.. Se gosta de patrimonio antigo, tem que ir pra Rio Negro não Mafra.
O Seminário, hoje Prefeitura de Rio Negro, é simplesmente lindo demais!

E por incrivel que pareça, mesmo sendo menor Rio Negro tem mais agito a noite, pessoal do PR é mais animado pra sair a noite, festas, etc.. a turma de Mafra é mais caseira e prefere programas familiares.

Mas como disse ambas se completam.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Espetaculares as fotos de Marcílio Dias, bah, sem palavras. Esse distrito é muito representativo da cultura e história locais e preserva um patrimônio (e mais ainda, uma homogeneidade) difíceis de se ver em nossa década. Esse distrito, pelo pouco que me lembro, é um pouco menos “eslavo” que a sede de Canoinhas e concentra mais imigrantes alemãos, era conhecido pelo frigorífico Olsen que ficava aí. São lindas as araucárias também, que abundam.

Que pena ver essa ferrovia há anos sem ver um mísero trem de carga. Muita riqueza de PR e SC já circularam por esta linha. 

Quanto ao que o Jdolci escreveu, não sei dizer pois não conheço bem a região, mas lembro que Mafra era mesmo mais movimentada, enquanto Rio Negro era mais tranquila, mas com patrimônio histórico mais relevante (mesmo porque a cidade é consideravelmente mais antiga que Mafra, que surgiu em torno da ferrovia).


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Adorei esse distrito de Marcilio Dias, se um dia eu for para essa região, tentarei passar por lá 
Vlw pelas fotos, Emy! :cheers:


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Excelente o distrito de Marcílio Dias! :applause: :applause:

Adoro _as colônia_.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Kahars said:


> Parabéns à fotógrafa e a você Emy, pela gentileza de trazer as fotos para cá.
> 
> Threads fotográficos tem de ser valorizados pois são a alma do SSC.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Kahars, realmente os threads fotográficos são a alma do SSC e devem ser mais valorizados.



Jdolci said:


> Belo thread!!
> 
> Sigo a linha do Pietrin que alega que os catarinenses subestimam demais o planalto Norte. E os Paranaense subestimam o Centro Sul do Estado ...
> Já tentei convencer o caro forista Barriga verde disso.. mas ele ainda não acredita em mim. hahah
> ...


Então vou programar minha ida à Mafra para o ano que vem.
Sobre o Planalto Norte eu tenho uma boa imagem pelo menos no trecho que compreende a BR 280. Vindo de Curitiba pela 116 e seguindo pelo trecho alternativo que chega à São Bento do Sul (PR-419, PR-281 e PR-420) eu só não gostei do trecho paranaense, ao longo da Rodovia dos Móveis o aspecto já aparenta melhora e me agrada bastante.



Pietrin said:


> Espetaculares as fotos de Marcílio Dias, bah, sem palavras. Esse distrito é muito representativo da cultura e história locais e preserva um patrimônio (e mais ainda, uma homogeneidade) difíceis de se ver em nossa década. Esse distrito, pelo pouco que me lembro, é um pouco menos “eslavo” que a sede de Canoinhas e concentra mais imigrantes alemãos, era conhecido pelo frigorífico Olsen que ficava aí. São lindas as araucárias também, que abundam.
> 
> Que pena ver essa ferrovia há anos sem ver um mísero trem de carga. Muita riqueza de PR e SC já circularam por esta linha.
> 
> Quanto ao que o Jdolci escreveu, não sei dizer pois não conheço bem a região, mas lembro que Mafra era mesmo mais movimentada, enquanto Rio Negro era mais tranquila, mas com patrimônio histórico mais relevante (mesmo porque a cidade é consideravelmente mais antiga que Mafra, que surgiu em torno da ferrovia).


O distrito é lindo e tem muita história :cheers:



Rekarte said:


> Adorei esse distrito de Marcilio Dias, se um dia eu for para essa região, tentarei passar por lá
> Vlw pelas fotos, Emy! :cheers:


Obrigado, vale a pena conhecer se estiver na região.
kay:


Barriga-Verde said:


> Excelente o distrito de Marcílio Dias! :applause: :applause:
> 
> Adoro _as colônia_.


kay:


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

*MAIS FOTOS!*

107.











108.











109.











110.











111.











112.











113.











114.











115.











116.











117.











118.











119.











120.











121.











122.











123.











124.











125.











126.









127.











128.











129.











130.











131.











132.











133.











134.











135.











136.











137.











138.











139.











140.











141.











142.











143.











144.











145.











146. 










*Foto antiga

147.











*SEGUNDO BÔNUS :*

*Três Barras*

Situada no Planalto Norte Catarinense e um dos principais municípios da Região do Contestado, Três Barras é conhecida pela diversidade étnica, cultural e turística.
A riqueza de seu Patrimônio Histórico e Cultural faz da cidade uma referência para pesquisadores, cineastas e historiadores de todo o País.
Atualmente com 19.046 habitantes, a cidade sobressai pelas belezas naturais e pelo modo simples e hospitaleiro do seu povo. 
Três Barras está inserido no Roteiro Turístico - Caminhos do Contestado, composto por mais 11 municípios da região, sendo uma das principais cidades do roteiro devido o seu valor Histórico e Cultural.

148.








Prefeitura de Três Barras

149.








Prefeitura de Três Barras

150.











151.











152.








Prefeitura de Três Barras

153.








Prefeitura de Três Barras

*IRINEÓPOLIS*

Situado às margens do Rio Iguaçu, o município de Irineópolis carrega em sua história as memórias da Guerra do Contestado. Entre as peculiaridades do município, está sua fundação, que se deu por via fluvial em 1885, quando a família de Caetano Valões formou um pequeno povoado que mais tarde se transformou na localidade de Valões. Em 1921 a localidade foi elevada à categoria de distrito de Porto União e em 22 de julho do mesmo ano conquistou sua emancipação política passando a se chamar Irineópolis. O nome é uma homenagem ao ex-governador do Estado Irineu Bornhausen, contudo, muitos moradores ainda preferem denominar o município de Valões.
Atualmente, com pouco mais de 10 mil habitantes o município tem na agricultura sua maior fonte de economia e renda. Forte produtor de tabaco, milho, soja e cebola, Irineópolis homenageia e reconhece o trabalho dos agricultores do município, por meio da tradicional Festa do Trator, que conta com o desfile de tratores e máquinas agrícolas, entre outras atrações. 
A cidade foi projetada pela empresa Lumber, na época da Guerra do Contestado e possui ruas largas e alongadas que denotam traços de sua colonização rica em diversidade étnica e cultural. O município possui forte influência das culturas: polonesa, alemã, italiana e ucraniana e mantém vivas as tradições dos descendentes por meio da gastronomia, da música e da dança típica.
Município de divisa, Irineópolis faz fronteira com Estado Paraná pelo Rio Iguaçu que exibe em suas curvas uma beleza única que pode ser contemplada por quem faz a travessia pela balsa de tração manual preservada pelo município.

154.











155.











156.











157.











158.











159.











160.











*...*


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Maravilhosa a foto 75. As casas, as árvores e as cores. Muito bela cidade, como tantas outras desse estado. Parabens


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Lindíssimos lugares!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Belíssimos registros, Emerson. Valeu por compartilhar.


----------



## Heinrich_sc (Nov 25, 2011)

Que espetáculo.... Tem um jeito único e bastante característico.


----------



## woody82 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gostei demais da coletânea. Sou apaixonado por essa mistura cultural que é SC. O Planalto Norte ainda é turisticamente sub-aproveitado, considerando suas características únicas advindas da imigração polonesa e ucraniana.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Será que o casarão da foto 146 ainda está vivo?


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Pietrin said:


> Acho engraçado que o pessoal do fórum de SC não tenha muita afinidade com o Planalto Norte de SC. Eu acho que, junto com a região lindeira a esta no Paraná, é uma das regiões mais únicas, interessantes e charmosas do Sul.
> .


As vezes também tenho a impressão que o pessoal não simpatiza muito com o planalto norte. :lol: Eu adoro e por ter a sorte de conhecer quase que SC inteira gosto muito de cidades como Campo Alegre, São Bento do Sul, (linda!), Rio Negrinho, Mafra, Canoinhas, Caçador (meio oeste), Curitibanos (centro) e Lages, essa última então, puro charme serrano e comida maravilhosa! (e como lembra minha Guarapuava) TODAS merecem elogios rasgados pela organização, limpeza e porque não dizer, desenvolvimento, podem até ser menor expressivo que litoral, vale do Itajaí ou oeste mas são cidades excelentes.

Obrigado ao autor do thread e parabéns pela seleção, as fotos de casarões antigos ficaram 10!


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Rio atrato said:


> Será que o casarão da foto 146 ainda está vivo?


 Sim, ainda existe, e é habitado.



[email protected]_Cwb said:


> As vezes também tenho a impressão que o pessoal não simpatiza muito com o planalto norte. :lol: Eu adoro e por ter a sorte de conhecer quase que SC inteira gosto muito de cidades como Campo Alegre, São Bento do Sul, (linda!), Rio Negrinho, Mafra, Canoinhas, Caçador (meio oeste), Curitibanos (centro) e Lages, essa última então, puro charme serrano e comida maravilhosa! (e como lembra minha Guarapuava) TODAS merecem elogios rasgados pela organização, limpeza e porque não dizer, desenvolvimento, podem até ser menor expressivo que litoral, vale do Itajaí ou oeste mas são cidades excelentes.
> 
> Obrigado ao autor do thread e parabéns pela seleção, as fotos de casarões antigos ficaram 10!


 Com Campo Alegre e SBS o pessoal é mais simpático, mas pra não polemizar não vou falar o motivo. Dessas que citastes, a minha preferida é Lages, rica em história, cultura, relativamente grande, agitada, cheia de boas construções, e boas vistas. Espero fazer uma thread um dia.


----------



## WestUnion (Jan 11, 2019)

Linda Canoinhas, gosto muito das cidades do planalto norte catarinense, linda região.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Acho Canoinhas muito charmosa e ainda pouco explorada aqui. Essa regiao do Planalto Catarinense é urbanisticamente uma das melhores do Estado, apesar de estar estagnada. 

Parabens!


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Pudim_Caipira said:


> Maravilhosa a foto 75. As casas, as árvores e as cores. Muito bela cidade, como tantas outras desse estado. Parabens


Obrigado Pudim_Caipira, a cidade é bem agradável.


cassianoitu said:


> Lindíssimos lugares!!


Sim. :cheers:


Geoce said:


> Belíssimos registros, Emerson. Valeu por compartilhar.


Valeu Geoce por prestigiar. kay:


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Heinrich_sc said:


> Que espetáculo.... Tem um jeito único e bastante característico.


Exatamente, é uma das minhas cidades preferidas do planalto.


woody82 said:


> Gostei demais da coletânea. Sou apaixonado por essa mistura cultural que é SC. O Planalto Norte ainda é turisticamente sub-aproveitado, considerando suas características únicas advindas da imigração polonesa e ucraniana.


Essa região deveria ser melhor aproveitada no turismo, tem seu charme.


Rio atrato said:


> Será que o casarão da foto 146 ainda está vivo?


Conforme já foi respondido, sim.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> As vezes também tenho a impressão que o pessoal não simpatiza muito com o planalto norte. :lol: Eu adoro e por ter a sorte de conhecer quase que SC inteira gosto muito de cidades como Campo Alegre, São Bento do Sul, (linda!), Rio Negrinho, Mafra, Canoinhas, Caçador (meio oeste), Curitibanos (centro) e Lages, essa última então, puro charme serrano e comida maravilhosa! (e como lembra minha Guarapuava) TODAS merecem elogios rasgados pela organização, limpeza e porque não dizer, desenvolvimento, podem até ser menor expressivo que litoral, vale do Itajaí ou oeste mas são cidades excelentes.
> 
> Obrigado ao autor do thread e parabéns pela seleção, as fotos de casarões antigos ficaram 10!


Obrigado por prestigiar, todos os méritos à Fátima Santos que com certa frequência registra o cotidiano de Canoinhas.


Alexcnhs said:


> Sim, ainda existe, e é habitado.
> 
> 
> Com Campo Alegre e SBS o pessoal é mais simpático, mas pra não polemizar não vou falar o motivo. Dessas que citastes, a minha preferida é Lages, rica em história, cultura, relativamente grande, agitada, cheia de boas construções, e boas vistas. Espero fazer uma thread um dia.


Fiquei curioso pelo motivo mas de qualquer forma toda essa região é belíssima: Mafra/Rio Negro, SBS, Canoinhas e "Porto União da Vitória" guardam muita história e belas construções.


WestUnion said:


> Linda Canoinhas, gosto muito das cidades do planalto norte catarinense, linda região.


WestUnion, obrigado por prestigiar.


Ice Climber said:


> Acho Canoinhas muito charmosa e ainda pouco explorada aqui. Essa regiao do Planalto Catarinense é urbanisticamente uma das melhores do Estado, apesar de estar estagnada.
> 
> Parabens!


Obrigado Ice, essa estagnação preserva de alguma forma algumas construções antigas. Espero que a região cresça e não deixe de preservar.
kay:


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Mais algumas fotos para ilustrar a página.

161.











162.











163.











164.











165.











166.











167.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Que charme de casinhas! Os eslavos são muito caprichosos com suas construções, mesmo que sejam simplórias.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Linda a casa da foto 163. Muito charmosa a chaminé de pedra com a construção de madeira! Pena o aspecto de abandono.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Canoinhas é muito charmosa. Eu adoro esse tipo de casa de madeira mostradas aqui. É como voltar á infância. 
Valeu por compartilhar as fotos desta bela cidade.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Muito linda as ultimas fotos!!


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Pietrin said:


> Que charme de casinhas! Os eslavos são muito caprichosos com suas construções, mesmo que sejam simplórias.


Exatamente.



Barriga-Verde said:


> Linda a casa da foto 163. Muito charmosa a chaminé de pedra com a construção de madeira! Pena o aspecto de abandono.


Essa casa foi demolida no mês passado. hno:



Mifars said:


> Canoinhas é muito charmosa. Eu adoro esse tipo de casa de madeira mostradas aqui. É como voltar á infância.
> Valeu por compartilhar as fotos desta bela cidade.


É muito charme, pena que muitas delas estão sendo demolidas.



cassianoitu said:


> Muito linda as ultimas fotos!!


kay:


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Uma grande pequena cidade!
Gostei muito! Parece ser muito agradável e organizada.

Parabéns pelo belo thread e obrigado pela história do contestado.


----------



## KevoGonçalves (Oct 9, 2011)

Que lindeza, adoro a região do Contestado


----------



## Didgeridoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Havia visto há alguns anos aqui no fórum um thread que retratava Canoinhas. Em comparação com esse, percebo que a cidade progrediu consideravelmente em termos urbanísticos e, aparentemente, em termos sócio-econômicos também. Cidade que poderia ter uma maior visibilidade até mesmo dentro do estado, dado o fato de ter sido palco de um conflito de grande relevância histórica.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

168.











169.











170.











171.











172.











173.











174.











175.











176.











177.











178.











179.











180.


----------

